# Half a day of 99% reality



## rui (Apr 27, 2005)

Two days ago I had 99% reality for a few hours. That was it, total freedom from somatic sympthoms including DP. My god, it felt GOOD, very good indeed, it felt like normality, like reality, like life.

In fact, since I'm recovering from some time now I just assumed it as normal and didn't make this big party over it, I just stayed really nice and confortable and Peaceful, especially that, peaceful, and that is what was most striking to me, I've had stressful days where I move around a lot but don't do much really, I call that my "escape mode", when I was at peace I didn't need to escape anylonger.

I think anxiety is at the core of everything, yes, its a bitch, we have to go in and uncover all the mind garbage but that is a job I'm more than willing to take...

Why? Because I've tasted liberty: And it feels good!!!


----------



## sb87 (Apr 16, 2013)

tasting liberty is so sweet, experienced it a lot lately, briefly and it gives me hope. whenever i feel like it's over, i have a day where i have an amazing moment and i'm like oh i can never give


----------



## Zoidberg (Aug 23, 2013)

sb87 said:


> tasting liberty is so sweet, experienced it a lot lately, briefly and it gives me hope. whenever i feel like it's over, i have a day where i have an amazing moment and i'm like oh i can never give


This happened the first time I had rescue remedy. Lasted for about half a day as well. Once it became night time things got grim.


----------



## googleeyes (Apr 25, 2012)

Necromancers, all of you!


----------



## MissA (Sep 6, 2013)

Zoidberg said:


> This happened the first time I had rescue remedy. Lasted for about half a day as well. Once it became night time things got grim.


What is rescue remedy?


----------



## NEEDMOREBLAZE (Apr 8, 2013)

Fear and anxiety is at the core of most experiences. Most of the time when i feel reality for a long stretch of time, it is almost always ended by remembering the feelings and thoughts of DP and it re-sparks the fear mechanism for me. Just the experience of being depersonalized is traumatic for some people.


----------



## Jamby (Jun 17, 2012)

NEEDMOREBLAZE said:


> Fear and anxiety is at the core of most experiences. Most of the time when i feel reality for a long stretch of time, it is almost always ended by remembering the feelings and thoughts of DP and it re-sparks the fear mechanism for me. Just the experience of being depersonalized is traumatic for some people.


 Wow! Reality for a long stretch of time. Lord please let me experience that!


----------



## Victor Ouriques (Jul 15, 2011)

Anyone noticed this is a bump from 2006 lol


----------



## Ivan Hawk (Jan 22, 2010)

Victor Ouriques said:


> Anyone noticed this is a bump from 2006 lol


Wow yes. 7 years ago! Such a long time!

Anyways, I do agree with the ways of gaining more reality when the anxiety is lower. Basically being more in your zone while exploring the world.


----------



## Guest (Sep 24, 2013)

This is the individuals actual recovery post from 2009, I figure it's a bit more important that people see this post: http://www.dpselfhelp.com/forum/index.php?/topic/19499-memories-of-yesterday-old-dp-suffer-offers-insight/


----------



## NEEDMOREBLAZE (Apr 8, 2013)

Jamby said:


> Wow! Reality for a long stretch of time. Lord please let me experience that!


 Long stretch of time being a few hours at most.


----------

